# LOST PIANO



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

*Learn more here*
https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/lostpiano/

SAVE OVER 40% DURING LAUNCH

Beautifully worn and naturally warped, LOST PIANO is designed to create a mood and inspire the way you play. It’s not a synthesiser but neither is it really a piano anymore. It’s the somewhere in-between that you won’t have been before. Created for experimentation. Created to push the limits on what you thought a piano could sound like.

Made from 32 sets of piano sounds that have been time-stretched and transformed through reel-to-reel, cassette tapes, guitar pedals and some unconventional plugin chains.

It also features our new custom Memories engine which generates an intelligent pattern of rhythmic sounds. More character and complexity than an arpeggiator. More curious and unconventional than a delay.

It’s time to get lost . . .

*DETAILS*
For Kontakt PLAYER 6.2.2 and above

*WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*


​


----------



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

Any comments or questions, please let us know! Rob.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 9, 2021)

May I suggest posting a link to your website?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2021)

Whoa Rob. 30 seconds in the first video…. Insta-buy…

need…
link…


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 9, 2021)

That is one beautiful trailer!

Congrats on the release


----------



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> May I suggest posting a link to your website?


Ha! There's always one small detail to miss out. Amended. Thanks


----------



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa Rob. 30 seconds in the first video…. Insta-buy…
> 
> need…
> link…


Link now in description - may have forgotten to add it first time


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 9, 2021)

Woah


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2021)

Sounds great!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 9, 2021)

Are there any additional discounts for current owners of other Weswood Instruments at all? Congratulations on the release, it looks to me like Westwood are only climbing up the ladder further and further up!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 9, 2021)

Westwood said:


> It also features our new custom Memories engine which generates an intelligent pattern of rhythmic sounds. More character and complexity than an arpeggiator. More curious and unconventional than a delay.



▲ This is most interesting to me. Curious to see it in action. Walkthru video cued.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 9, 2021)

Westwood said:


> custom Memories engine which generates an intelligent pattern of rhythmic sounds.


Can the volume of rhythmical underscore be controlled, less at the forefront, like a more scattered arpeggiator, subtly flowing in an out, rather?


----------



## PhilA (Nov 9, 2021)

More sublime and wonderful sounds and another amazing gui design from Westwood. I may need to wait a couple of weeks but this will be purchased before the intro pricing ends.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Can the volume of rhythmical underscore be controlled, less at the forefront, like a more scattered arpeggiator, subtly flowing in an out, rather?


Yes! There's a blend knob so you can fade between the main sounds and the Memories (from 100% one to 100% the other and anywhere in-between)

You can assign this blend knob to a MIDI CC controller and then blend over time this way. In a couple of the demo compositions, I was just using the Memories on their own in a separate track in Logic, to completely keep them separate.


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

This will be fun to watch the usual suspects play through on YouTube. It's an unexpected likely add to my November list, which annoys me.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 9, 2021)

ffs guys I might as well just buy everything you release without even listening.


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

Ohhhh, goodness. Thank you for including the "Undo" feature.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> Ohhhh, goodness. Thank you for including the "Undo" feature.


Ha ha. You have the beta team to thank for that. We didn’t include it to begin with and they ALL shouted at us.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

Another winner from Westwood!

Pricing is interesting, $139 full price is by far the most expensive in the catalogue. Some of the examples reminded me of Stratus (but also a lot of differences) which retails for $299, so a bargain compared to that. But pricey compared to alt piano, which I love (as I do the strings and percussion).

I was actually disappointed the Cowbell Untamed April fool joke wasn't real!


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Nov 9, 2021)

Fantastic. This sounds gorgeous. Westwood nails it every time. Hats off!


----------



## Mr Crumbly (Nov 9, 2021)

I came on here because I thought someone had lost a piano and was putting up a poster for it - don't I feel silly!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2021)

Westwood said:


> Any comments or questions, please let us know! Rob.


How did you get access to my memories? You'll be hearing from my lawyer!


----------



## antret (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi!

There aren't many developers out there that make me sit up and take notice.... but you folks are definitely one of them . I haven't done a deep dive on the details or walkthru yet, but early aural tastes are delish.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 10, 2021)

The Trailer and Walkthrough vids are incredible!
Love the sound and idea of this library, as well as the capabilities!
Well done @Westwood .
(the visual aesthetics are still on point, even though not essential, still adds to the inspiration)
I'm about to go on a long journey soon.....


Also love the simplicity of @pulsedownloader


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

This is really good stuff. Well done! Not only is it absolutely lovely, it looks like it is incredibly usable across so many projects.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 10, 2021)

Any info on velocity layers?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 10, 2021)

@Westwood has just announced a short film completion with some amazing judges. Hopefully they will create a thread for this in the competitions area. 

Be hard to resist taking part in it, even if one of the prizes is owning all their libraries, as I already have them all (except the new piano)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> @Westwood has just announced a short film completion with some amazing judges. Hopefully they will create a thread for this in the competitions area.
> 
> Be hard to resist taking part in it, even if one of the prizes is owning all their libraries, as I already have them all (except the new piano)



Brilliant!


----------



## Westwood (Nov 10, 2021)

*The scoring completion thread is here!*

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/short-film-scoring-competition.116868/

*Or just head straight to the webpage: *https://westwoodinstruments.com/lostpianoscoringcompetition/


----------



## Westwood (Nov 10, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Another winner from Westwood!
> 
> Pricing is interesting, $139 full price is by far the most expensive in the catalogue. Some of the examples reminded me of Stratus (but also a lot of differences) which retails for $299, so a bargain compared to that. But pricey compared to alt piano, which I love (as I do the strings and percussion).
> 
> I was actually disappointed the Cowbell Untamed April fool joke wasn't real!


Cowbell Untamed . . . One day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2021)

Cowbell Storms. Sounds like a cool disaster movie. “From the makers of Jurassic Shark 2”


----------



## Mike. (Nov 14, 2021)

I just came across a live stream posted earlier today by the Sound Test Room. I already plan to purchase but I found it helpful.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 14, 2021)

Mike. said:


> I just came across a live stream posted earlier today by the Sound Test Room. I already plan to purchase but I found it helpful.



Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 14, 2021)

I only discovered Westwood instruments a few days ago and the company's marketing aesthetics are working on me HARD. Lost Piano and Alt Piano look amazing. Any chance there'll be a Black Friday sale for Alt Piano this year?


----------



## PeterN (Nov 14, 2021)

Westwood said:


> *Learn more here*
> https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/lostpiano/
> 
> SAVE OVER 40% DURING LAUNCH
> ...



Hi, 

Does is make the synth background based on piano chords or piano notes? 

I am curious if there is some engine that recognises a chord, and chord change, and that makes the synth according to that. Maybe by collecting the lower notes or something. Otherwise I could just layer a nice synth pad behind my piano track.

Also, ..wish there was a trial for this. To test if it works in practice - the idea is good as long as it works. Sounds quite nice too. 

Anyway, thats one comment.

Nice intro


----------



## Markrs (Nov 15, 2021)

Very positive review from Pete Calandra


----------



## Westwood (Nov 21, 2021)

Fenicks said:


> I only discovered Westwood instruments a few days ago and the company's marketing aesthetics are working on me HARD. Lost Piano and Alt Piano look amazing. Any chance there'll be a Black Friday sale for Alt Piano this year?


There'll be something . . .


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 21, 2021)

Mr Crumbly said:


> I came on here because I thought someone had lost a piano and was putting up a poster for it - don't I feel silly!


Let's pitch in and help look for it!

Seriously, though, very cool library concept.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 22, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does is make the synth background based on piano chords or piano notes?
> 
> ...


Hey! The Memories engine recognises whatever notes are actively playing (whether live or being played back via the DAW), so yes it will recognise chord changes. We've been thinking about it like a blend between an arpeggiator and a delay, although it's a bit more sophisticated than that behind the scenes! 

Hope this helps. Rob


----------



## Evans (Nov 22, 2021)

I'll say this: it's pretty difficult to find good YouTuber thoughts on this library, because search results are cluttered with #lostpianoscore entries.


----------



## merz (Nov 22, 2021)

Noire has been my go to piano but I'm going to have to pick this up!! 
Memories engine is going to give me a lot of inspiration.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 22, 2021)

Really good point! 

Here’s the ones we know about:









Think there’s 2 or 3 more due from what we’ve been told!


Evans said:


> I'll say this: it's pretty difficult to find good YouTuber thoughts on this library, because search results are cluttered with #lostpianoscore entries.


----------



## Westwood (Nov 22, 2021)

New 15 minute video showing how the trailer music was written so you can see the instrument in action and being used to write music. 13 tracks of Lost Piano only and no external processing or effects. Enjoy!


----------



## PhilA (Nov 22, 2021)

Right that’s done it! Bought 😉😎 couldn’t wait any longer!


----------



## PhilA (Nov 23, 2021)

For clarity I love both Noir and Ascend but imho Westwood have nailed something unique with this instrument. Yes there is a cross over between these three piano’s in the common things they can do (and things that are unique to each).
Lost Piano really has something wonderful going on in there, can’t wait to dive deeper than losing myself in the presets for a few hours.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh! Westwood is collaborating with Kaini Industries!


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 25, 2021)

Westwood said:


> Think there’s 2 or 3 more due from what we’ve been told!



Here’s me, meandering through Lost Piano …


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 25, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Here’s me, meandering through Lost Piano …



Great video for a lovely instrument! I like the moving ocean.


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 27, 2021)

Here's my entry, just for fun... I do love a good writing prompt! And I was surprised how much I liked the film, too. Really beautiful.


----------



## Fenicks (Dec 1, 2021)

I wasn't able to pick up Lost Piano during Black Friday sales but I did get Alt Piano and... wow. I'm in love. Can't wait to get Lost Piano and Untamed Strings eventually.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 7, 2021)

Fenicks said:


> I wasn't able to pick up Lost Piano during Black Friday sales but I did get Alt Piano and... wow. I'm in love. Can't wait to get Lost Piano and Untamed Strings eventually.


Lost Piano is still on extended sale, 40% off for 1 more day, so you can still get it!
I've just started using it to score a documentary, its' textures for underscore and the 'memories'
add such great emotion and movement.
It has been my most inspirational instrument lately.

https://westwoodinstruments.com/instruments/lostpiano/


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 7, 2021)

managed to get my entry in 15min before deadline.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 7, 2021)

Holy smokes. I was able to squeeze it in... 1 minute to "spare." I'm happy to have at least sent it.

A minimalist track. Note to self, though: levels. Maybe I could have given it a bit more on the levels. Minimal "mastering" would have helped.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 11, 2021)

Love these entries 😎
I’ve just lost an hour this morning making nice subby bass patches with this for my template. It’s really versatile and so quick to work with.


----------

